# My new little long coat



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Pictures of my new little long coat. 3 1/2 months old. Isnt he a doll


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

He is ADORABLE! What a face! And soo fuzzy! :love5: Congratulations! Do you have a name picked out?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Aww he's precious congrats


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

No wonder you fell in love instantly!

Give jealous Yoshi some hugs and kisses from me, lol.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh my gosh he's SO ADORABLE :love5:
He's soo tiny!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks guys Dont worry I will make sure Yoshi knows that he is my first and foremost love


----------



## tlspiegel (Jan 22, 2006)

Cutie pie! Congratulations...


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

Aw he's so cute! Congrats on your new pup!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

aww hes a real cutie 
what name have you decided on calling him


----------



## sazzle1 (Mar 18, 2007)

Awww he is SO sweet! Congrats!


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Awww, he's just gorgeous. Lovely little boy. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Dixie_Amazon (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice coat! Now you have more to love.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

OMG I love him.XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
Congratulations, looking foward to seeing lots and lots of pics.


----------



## Isolde (May 9, 2006)

he is really adorable! Love the markings on the face :daisy:


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

hes gorgeous congrats


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Very cute little fluff pot!


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

Toooo cute for words!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwww.........he is so adorable and gorgeous (I mean handsome). Congratulations!


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

OMG!!!
He is gorgeous!!!!
Love love love him!!!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

such a cutie, hes going to be a real fluffer nutter!
nice head too!
hes a very handsome lil man!


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

Aww that soo cute!! Congrats !!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats! He is sooo adorable


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

wow :shock: :love5: congratulations!


----------



## Jenilyn (Sep 9, 2007)

what a little doll!


----------



## Lucy is my Girl (Jul 4, 2006)

O he is so cute!!!!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

what's the story how did you get him?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Jamoka's Jem said:


> what's the story how did you get him?


LOL! Here are the links from the Chi Chat forum that pretty much says it all


This first link basically shows how I ended up with Chi puppy fever, LOL!

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=27259

This 2nd link tells what happened next
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=27283


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

What a precious, precious baby! I couldn't have passed him up either! Just look at those ears!  Is he going to look like Jen's Teddy?


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Congratulations!!! :love5: :love5:   He is soo adorable and I would definitely try showing him if it's what you would like to do, he looks really good at this age at least from what I can see.


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

Wow!! What a beauty. Congratulations.
What does Yoshi think about him so far?


----------



## Foxy Roxy (Aug 31, 2007)

Congrats! He is beautiful!


----------



## Tammie_B (Nov 19, 2005)

Now that is one gorgeous pup! Yoshi is going to just eat him up in no time! It is a wonderful thing to give him a companion!

Tammie


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

maureen said:


> Wow!! What a beauty. Congratulations.
> What does Yoshi think about him so far?


Yoshi still is pretty growly with him and he is a brave little aggravating boy to Yoshi, LOL! He is tolerating him well and every now and again semi plays with him

Thanks again everyone


----------

